# Good for a Jeep??



## mossgrew (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking for some advices/recomendations for a plow for 2004 wrangler.
Had Fisher on old chevy 77 pkup but both have passed on 750' drive gravel up a grade 
Looking at the homesteader???? and a Meyer/diamond
Any thoughts or advice
T


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

Take a look at the Blizzard 680lt 350 lbs all steel blade and cutting edge.

looks great on the Jeep!!!!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You should be able to pick up a used Meyer Two-Meter for fairly cheap, I bought mine last fall for $1000 and it came with two moldboards, two truckmounts and a boxful of spare parts.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah a meyer 6.5 or the tmp poly 7.0


----------



## mossgrew (Sep 21, 2004)

I will keep listening looked at meyer tmp this morning worried about it tipping?? cannot find a blizzard dealer anywhere close by.

Looked at the fisher it was also poly just not used to poly thats all but realize the jeep probably wont likr the weight
keep talking i am listening
Thanks
T


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

First you prolly should figure out what plow dealers are nearby. Then from there we could steer you a little better. Though this might be a more expensive option, you could look at a snoway plow. (www.snoway.com) The jeep will handle up to a snoway 6'8" and prolly even the 7'6" if you really wanted width because they keep weight down with a poly blade, though steel blades are optional as well. The big differnece between snoway's and say the homesteader or suburbanite, from fisher and Western is that these are personal use plows, fairly new and no one really knows how well they hold up. Though I know a guy on there runs his pretty hard and have no complaints. But for spending almost as much money on a regular duty plow. It might not be a bad idea to way the options in that direction.


----------

